# Esthetics Liscense?



## BloodyWellRight (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, so I am starting beauty school next Monday and was planning on doing the whole cosmetology course.  I was 100% sure that I was going to be starting with hair, but turns out I'm doing Esthetics first.  It really kind of got me thinking: I don't think I want to do hair.  Since I've known I was going to beauty school, I was constantly telling my friends I was excited to do their hair, and they were talking about how much they want me too.  But...I don't want to pay so much money just because it's "hur hur fun to practiz on Fri3nds!1"  Okay, so that is out of the way.  Now, I am thinking about becoming a free-lance makeup artist, and I would love to work in a high end makeup store/counter.

Pretty much I am asking what can I do with an esthetics liscense? Is it necessary?  COSMETICS are my passion, not hair.


----------



## laceface (Oct 21, 2009)

I have my esthetician license. I had the false impression that we would covering a lot of makeup techniques. Wrong! While an esthetician course will tap into makeup, you will spend more time on treating the skin. I'm very glad I got my license, because now I have a much better understanding of the skin & ingredients in cosmetics (which is great as a makeup artist) but if you are tight on funds, I don't think it's necessary to get your Esthetician license. 

If I were you, I would find a makeup academy to attend. This will better prepare you for what you _really_ want to do.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just completed an esthetics course this year. And I agree that if you ONLY want the makeup instruction and experience from the course I do not think it would be worth it. I learned more about makeup on youtube and specktra than I did in class. It is worth it if you like and are interested in the other aspects of the esthetics field.... facials, waxing, body treatments, etc. and you want to do something with all that.

If you strictly want to do makeup though, that license might mean nothing to an employer/client if you do not need a license for makeup where you are from, they may be more impressed by a good portfolio. You would possibly benefit more from investing all that money into building a really great kit... just my 2 cents


----------



## whiplashes (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been a makeup artist for over ten years and an esthetician for five. I found that my esthetics program's makeup module was a bit of a joke. I guess because I had that experience under my belt that the basic (and I mean BASIC) makeup training they taught was boring. 

If money and time is an issue, stick to a makeup program that will give you more extensive training. I never actually attended a makeup school and am self taught, so I'm only assuming that would be the best bet.

I will note that the knowledge I attained taking the esthetics program does make me a stronger, more well versed makeup artist because of the skin care knowledge I have. I also am able to offer my clients brow design and proper skin analysis/regime recommendations.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wildmagnolia (Nov 13, 2009)

I live in Oklahoma and a Esthetics license is mandatory in order to be a makeup artist. Which I think is strange because it really has nothing to do with makeup artistry. But hey that is just Oklahoma for you.


----------



## bad girl glam (Dec 27, 2009)

i know i am late with my response,but i live in IL and in order to be a freelance makeup artist, you have to be a licensed Esthetician or Cosmetologist.  that is the main reason why i became an certified Esthetician.  plus, i can offer other services to clients, since i am licensed to treat the skin, provide waxing services, false eyelashes, etc...,
check with you stateboard to see if you need to obtain a license.


----------

